# My Collection



## zbrewer88 (Nov 12, 2009)

Edna- Mature Female G. Rosea​





Petey- Mature Male H. Lividum​





Pandora- Hopefully Female H. Lividum​





No Name Yet- Hopefully Male G. Rosea​





No Name Yet- L. Parahybana​





No Name Yet- B. Smithi​





No Name Yet- P. Murinus


That's it for now...  Hopefully I will be able to find a nicely priced T. Blondi sling in the near future to add to my collection, and I am sure I will accommodate a few more before I am able to afford the T. Blondi.  Also, any name suggestions would be great... Thanks for looking and I hope you enjoyed my pics...​:worship:


----------



## Teal (Nov 12, 2009)

*Pics ain't showin up for me? 

Fix em! Please? I wanna see your critters lol  

And welcome to the board!*


----------



## zbrewer88 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Fixed*



Edna- Mature Female G. Rosea



Petey- Mature Male H. Lividum



Pandora- Hopefully Female H. Lividum



No Name Yet- Hopefully Male G. Rosea



No Name Yet- L. Parahybana


----------



## zbrewer88 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Fixed Cont.*



No Name Yet- B. Smithi



No Name Yet- P. Murinus


----------



## Teal (Nov 12, 2009)

*VERY nice!

Your H. lividum looks like a vonwirthi or sp. "vietnam" to me... but I am not accustomed to haplos and probably haven't seen many MM lividums LOL *


----------



## zbrewer88 (Nov 12, 2009)

*My Colection*

Thanks... I hope it's an H. Lividum... lol...That's what I ordered anyways...


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 12, 2009)

great pics


----------



## zbrewer88 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks alot...


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome. Now You have a bunch of baby pictures to look back on when they become big.


----------



## zbrewer88 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah I know... I can't wait until they're fully grown... I really can't wait for my H Lividum and G Rosea so I can attempt at my first breeding projects...


----------



## robertcarst (Nov 13, 2009)

don't want to mess your hopes, but that MM H. lividum is going to be long gone till that sling matures.


----------



## zbrewer88 (Nov 13, 2009)

*MM H Lividum*

I know that mature males only live like 5-6 years and the females live 15+, but my MM H Lividum is just now a year old.  I bought him in Febuary of this year and he was 3/4".  He just hooked out in October.  I thought that was incredibly fast but I sent pictures of his tibial spurs to Ken the Bug Guy and he said he was mature, so I am hoping that my H Lividum sling will be a mature female in the next year and a half or so...


----------



## zbrewer88 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Updated Pics*

1/2" B. smithi- Post Molt






1/2" P. murinus- 1 out of 3 slings...  The other two are camera/any kind of movement shy.






1" L. parabyhana- Molted Yesterday






1" H. lividum- Post Molt






1" P. regalis






1" A. purpurea- Not in it's enclosure...  Took it out to get a picture.






1" G. rosea






2" P. Murinus






4" MM G. rosea






4 1/2" MF G. rosea- Hopefully gravid...  Made 3 attempts of mating...  1 successful.


----------



## zbrewer88 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Updated*

Decided to take a few snapshots of some of my Ts that were out tonight.

T. stirmi - Juvie - I can't believe how red the hairs on the abdomen turned out in this picture.






P. regalis - Juvie






P. murinus - Juvie






G. rosea - Juvie






G. rosea - Mature Female






B. smithi - Juvie






A. avicularia- Mature Female






Hope you enjoyed


----------



## Newflvr (Feb 4, 2011)

zbrewer88 said:


> I know that mature males only live like 5-6 years and the females live 15+, but my MM H Lividum is just now a year old.  I bought him in Febuary of this year and he was 3/4".  He just hooked out in October.  I thought that was incredibly fast but I sent pictures of his tibial spurs to Ken the Bug Guy and he said he was mature, so I am hoping that my H Lividum sling will be a mature female in the next year and a half or so...


You need to do more research my friend, Mature Males do not live 5-6 years. After maturity they live as short as couple months up 1 year or so. The bad new is your male will be dead long before your female matures. Getting a male to mature in 8 month seems fast, but to get a female mature in the same time not happening.


----------



## zbrewer88 (Feb 4, 2011)

I was not intending to mature that male so fast, it just did.  I didn't even know he was a male until he hooked out.  As far as doing research I could swear that I read that males typically live half of what the females do.  I was off on my years, males seldomly live 4-5 years and after maturity their lives are almost over.  I guess I was just hoping to get 4-5 years out of my male, and didn't know he was close to the end of his life.


----------



## paassatt (Feb 4, 2011)

I think miscommunication is leading to the confusion. Males of some species will live 5-6 years, but not as _mature_ males.


----------

